# Pink baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I knitted annie1542s cardigan in pink this time, and also a little hat to match. I am going to knit hats for some of the other ones that I have posted lately now!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous set, love the colour. Well done!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

What pattern is that? It's beautiful.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, the color is so pretty also


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful would you please share the Pattern , Thank you.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Grapejelli said:


> What pattern is that? It's beautiful.


The stitch pattern was given in "3 more for Declan in Australia" by annie1542 and I just put the pattern into one of my own DK ones.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Another lovely job. Colour is wonderful.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh that is a gorgeous set and what a beautiful colour.


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gorgeous and I love the color!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Well done and beautifully knitted.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

That is beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Absolutely precious! You do beautiful work!


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

THE 1st PATTERN
after rib
start with odd amount of stitches
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row *K1 P1 rep to last stitch K1
4th row *P1 K1B rep to last stitch P1
These are the 4 rows to pattern
K1B means knit into stitch below for the kp s that don't know stitch 


3rd cardigan pattern
Depending on how many stitches you have on needles 
this is the pattern for 51 sts 
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row K2 (yfwd Sl1 K1 psso K1 ) * K2tog.yfwd.Sl1.K1.psso.K1 rep to last 4 sts ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1 
4th row Purl

you will be able to work pattern out because the pattern row is K2tog yfwd slip 1 K1 psso K1 
I think I did 5 rows inbetween pattern row to space it out
Hope you can all understand this Happy Knitting xx

If you use a plain DK pattern these patterns should come out the same size as you are knitting xx

Is this the stitch pattern?


----------



## jennyandteddy (Aug 3, 2013)

beautiful colour and great work.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Very well done. It's a lovely pattern and a fabulous color choice.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Geniir said:


> THE 1st PATTERN
> after rib
> start with odd amount of stitches
> 1st row Knit
> ...


Yes, it's the 3rd cardigan, but the 3rd row was later corrected to read 
3rd row K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1)*k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso,k1rep to last 4 sts ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love this sweater and cap. 
What size did you make?


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Too cute. Love the color, lucky baby.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## asablina (Apr 29, 2016)

Beautiful baby cardigan!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set. :thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

What a gorgeous set ! Your knitting is perfect and the colour is lovely ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful set.


----------



## SBQueen (Jan 25, 2016)

This is super cute!! Love this!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous set, beautifully made! Love the pattern and the color!


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

I love that pattern. Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

The cardigan is 18" and the hat is newborn.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute set.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty .


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Such a cute set.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

lovely work!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Wonderful color!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, thank you for the info on the pattern.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful set.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Oh that is a gorgeous set and what a beautiful colour.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

lovely


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

A lovely set.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Deegle said:


> The stitch pattern was given in "3 more for Declan in Australia" by annie1542 and I just put the pattern into one of my own DK ones.


Well done you, it is so cute ) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Lovely set


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Beautiful work and color!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweet set.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

lovely set! Love the color


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's very pretty and such a lovely colour.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Darling set!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

love the colour & pattern great work


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful set. Love the colour.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

It is a very pretty set. Looks dainty and decorative. Very apt pattern for a baby cardigan.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

How cute good job.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

lovely work, and beautiful color


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

That is a beautiful pattern and color.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

NICE!!! Keep up the good work. Great pattern and color. HUGS...GG


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

BonnieP said:


> Gorgeous set, love the colour. Well done!


Ditto for me! Love it!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful set!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Precious.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

stunning set!!!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Adorable set!


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful baby pattern Deegle.
Is there a download for it?
Would love to make it
Thanks.
Pootsie


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

How adorable; love the color!!


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely perfect!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely set - well done!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Just beautiful. The workmanship is gorgeous and I love the color.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

lovely pattern. they look like little flowers with leaves. will certainly look it up.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How sweet! Love the design. Beautiful work.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely set!!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

What a beautiful set Deegle. Thank you Geniir for the pattern rows.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love the pattern and color. your knitting is well done.


----------



## Junebugfl (Jan 27, 2016)

Lovely! Nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

is this cardi knitted bottom-up or top-down?


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is just plain cute both pattern and color


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

This is lovely. Love the pattern and the yarn color. What type of yarn did you use?


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

What is a DK pattern? Thanks


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

mrleese said:


> What is a DK pattern? Thanks


Sorry, it's one using double knit yarn.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Diane D said:


> is this cardi knitted bottom-up or top-down?


Same question?? Hope it is done all at once so that you don't have to sew the seams.


----------



## asheryl (Feb 7, 2016)

Very nice. What size baby does it fit?


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely set.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Its beautiful!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautifully knitted.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable set


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I love the color!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely cardigan and hat!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful set. Great job of knitting. Aloha... Bev


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry but I don't understand the directions. What about the arms and etc. Thanks. Can you explain these directions? Thanks.


Deegle said:


> I knitted annie1542s cardigan in pink this time, and also a little hat to match. I am going to knit hats for some of the other ones that I have posted lately now!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gorgeous deegle pleased you like the pattern it looks lovely in pinkxx


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

LTN666 said:


> Sorry but I don't understand the directions. What about the arms and etc. Thanks. Can you explain these directions? Thanks.


I used a plain Dk pattern and put this pattern onto it.you can follow your pattern for the measurements.I always measure babies arms and body to get right size as sometimes the arm length on pattern is too long ..hope you don't mind me jumping in on your post deegle x


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is a stunning little sweater and hat! Beautiful color, too.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## mrsrecarter (Apr 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

This is beautiful.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Deegle said:


> I knitted annie1542s cardigan in pink this time, and also a little hat to match. I am going to knit hats for some of the other ones that I have posted lately now!


Sorry, I got the name wrong, it should be annie1452, hope it didn't cause anyone difficulty.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Lovely little set x


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Very sweet little sweater and hat. Love the color.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Can we get that pattern here in the states?


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Very sweet set.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your set is beautiful! Love that color and the pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice set!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely outfit and so professionally done!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

A very pretty set. Your knitting is marvelous!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Deegle said:


> Sorry, I got the name wrong, it should be annie1452, hope it didn't cause anyone difficulty.


I am sorry but I was unable to find the pattern. Can you provide a link?


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern and sweater You did a great job. Is there a link to this pattern


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mrleese said:


> I am sorry but I was unable to find the pattern. Can you provide a link?


after much searching i found that annie1452 is a person here on KP - here is the link to the post i am sure she is referring too : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-2.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401921-1.html and the pattern that she refers too, is here: https://ia601308.us.archive.org/15/items/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans_text.pdf

nearly same pattern that is also referred to... http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/stylecraft-baby-cardigans-pattern.pdf


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Diane D said:


> after much searching i found that annie1452 is a person here on KP - here is the link to the post i am sure she is referring too : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-2.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401921-1.html and the pattern that she refers too, is here: https://ia601308.us.archive.org/15/items/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans_text.pdf
> 
> nearly same pattern that is also referred to... http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/stylecraft-baby-cardigans-pattern.pdf


It's a bit like it, but looks different. I prefer the adapted pattern myself, I have done both.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

mrleese said:


> Same question?? Hope it is done all at once so that you don't have to sew the seams.


It's bottom up and no, not done all in one! You knit all pieces separately and sew it up. I knit the front bands at the same time as the fronts because that is the bit that I hate. I don't mind side and sleeve seams, if fact I would hate to knit all in one - all those stitches at once! - I need to see fast progress!


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Deegle said:


> It's a bit like it, but looks different. I prefer the adapted pattern myself, I have done both.


When I knit Declans I must of changed the pattern when knitting it.i don't follow a pattern it is in my head but as you say the adapted one is much nicer.x


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

annie1452 said:


> When I knit Declans I must of changed the pattern when knitting it.i don't follow a pattern it is in my head but as you say the adapted one is much nicer.x


now which one is the adapted one


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Diane D said:


> now which one is the adapted one


If you have a look on my posts the first one is baby cardigans for Australia and then 3 more for Declan that is the adapted one deegle put the pattern on her post x


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

this is too cute!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

annie1452 said:


> If you have a look on my posts the first one is baby cardigans for Australia and then 3 more for Declan that is the adapted one deegle put the pattern on her post x


ah thank you


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Diane D said:


> after much searching i found that annie1452 is a person here on KP - here is the link to the post i am sure she is referring too : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-2.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401921-1.html and the pattern that she refers too, is here: https://ia601308.us.archive.org/15/items/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans_text.pdf
> 
> nearly same pattern that is also referred to... http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/stylecraft-baby-cardigans-pattern.pdf


Thank you so very much. Really appreciate you finding the links. It is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great work


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## granny7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

Deegle said:


> I knitted annie1542s cardigan in pink this time, and also a little hat to match. I am going to knit hats for some of the other ones that I have posted lately now!


This is so beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Adorable - great kitting also


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Very pretty, love the colour.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is an adorable little outfit .


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Really Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful colour.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such a beautiful set & that color so pretty!


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## catherina (Mar 7, 2019)

Beautiful pattern how do I get link to these beautiful baby cardigan


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

I love all your baby cardigans ... and now hats! Each one is more precious than the last. Your knitting is always so beautiful and perfect.


----------



## dalglad (May 25, 2019)

I love this pattern but would like to see the who,e pattern as one instead of it being disjointed


----------



## catherina (Mar 7, 2019)

It is beautiful how do I get the pattern please


----------



## catherina (Mar 7, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## looby123 (Jul 17, 2019)

DId you ever get a response? I see you asked the question in 2016 lol


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

dalglad said:


> I love this pattern but would like to see the who,e pattern as one instead of it being disjointed


It's a pattern stitch put into a base pattern so there is no 'whole' pattern for it, Sorry!


----------



## leah02 (Jul 31, 2019)

I already have PDF WHY CANT IT WORK FOR ME.


----------



## catherina (Mar 7, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## babyknitting (Jul 12, 2019)

Deegle said:


> I knitted annie1542s cardigan in pink this time, and also a little hat to match. I am going to knit hats for some of the other ones that I have posted lately now!
> [/QUOTE
> How can I purchase this pattern? thanks
> Soosan


----------

